

Herman Miller Embody - Aeron 2.0? - dnewcome
http://www.id-mag.com/article/?p_ArticleId=7164

======
pxlpshr
God I love task chairs, and I wish this article had more cow-bell... not
enough pics and not enough information.

From an aesthetic perspective, I'm not feeling this one as much as an Aeron...
but given the lack of product photography, I'll withhold any negative
criticism.

------
josefresco
Just in time for the second dot com bubble burst. Soon you'll see these at
auctions for fractions of their original asking price.

~~~
quasimojo
indeed! the aeron chair went from cool office tech to sad artifact from the
collapse. amazingly i found someone who actually paid the retail list price
for one.

the freedom chair owns it anyway

------
twampss
I find it surprising no one commented "(possibly) NSFW!" yet...

~~~
arockwell
I agree, would have been nice. Some workplaces are more puritan than others.

------
doodyhead
The only remaining question: where do I send the check?! No sign of it on
hermanmiller.com.

~~~
Tichy
I would also like to understand the role of the naked woman in the picture.

~~~
pchristensen
<http://www.google.com/search?q=sex+sells>

------
swombat
Great market timing!

